# SABzbd+ v0.5.3 installation instructions



## bugboy (Jul 25, 2010)

I like SABnzbd+ a lot, but the FreeBSD port collection contains an ancient version of this program. I have created a distribution based on the latest v0.5.3 version. It works pretty good, but what can I integrate this version into the mainstream ports collection?

I have put detailed instruction on how you can install SABnzbd+ v0.5.3 on your FreeBSD system on my blog. Please feel free to comment in this thread or on my blog.


----------



## graudeejs (Jul 25, 2010)

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/porters-handbook/


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 25, 2010)

You can also [cmd=]cd /usr/ports/news/sabnzbdplus && make maintainer[/cmd] and email the maintainer to have him commit the update.


----------

